# DHCP, DNS and samba



## Johnny2Bad (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been running DHCP and Samba quite nicely on my FreeBSD server for quite some time. I am running FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE and samba35-3.5.11 (as a workgroup server).

I am now looking at getting into Active Directory using Samba. Is DNS a requirement for Active Directory on samba35-3.5.11?

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2011)

Active directory is the bastard child of LDAP, Kerberos and DNS. So, yes, DNS is required.


----------



## mix_room (Oct 7, 2011)

If you are looking at running samba as the domain controller you might have to look at samba4. If I remember correctly samba35 does not include support for AD-controllers. You can still run it as a member of a domain though.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Oct 7, 2011)

Mix room, yeah you're right I need to use samba4 for an AD controller. I set up DNS without too much drama, but samba4_devel is still too much in its infancy for me to get it going. I ran into various problems trying to install it so I'm back using samba35.

Thanks to you both for your help,
Jonathan.


----------

